# Is netflix worth joining?



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

I know they have a free month trial. I have heard there is not much of a selection on the Netflix canada?

How easy is it to cancel if I decide I do not want it anymore, is it a pain?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Very easy to cancel.

I've never been in the US Netflix, but the Canadian one seems to have a decent amount of content... Not everything, but a lot.

Take the 1 month trial and see for yourself, just set a reminder somewhere to cancel before the month is up if you don't want to continue.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

clivebuckwheat said:


> I know they have a free month trial. I have heard there is not much of a selection on the Netflix canada?
> 
> How easy is it to cancel if I decide I do not want it anymore, is it a pain?


Read the Netflix movie review thread and see for yourself just how many people think the selection is pretty darn good:

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else...da-thread-post-reviews-movies-youve-seen.html


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

There are enough shows on Netflix to keep me occupied. 

As a bonus, there is tons of stuff for my kids (ages 3 and 5)


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

I think it is worth the money.
Enough content to choose from and new stuff coming all the time.

DavidH


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Love it. Totally worth it if only for a few full tv seasons.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

It's great even just for whole seasons of many great TV series, present and past. Just watched Season 1 of Walking Dead and Dexter, for example. Many old faces in there as well, like Rescue Me, Arrested Development, Dead Like Me and The Riches.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

We've really enjoyed Netflix, although there's some objectionable stuff on there as well. 
I've really been enjoying the 20 episodes of "Prison Break" this weekend. I have one episode left to go. Plenty worth the $7.99 a month.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

yes, it's totally worth it. Content is being updated all the time, and it's cheap!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Oh, and this page is worth following if you do subscribe: What's New on Netflix Canada


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

It's also worth it if you have kids.. my nephews hog my tv whenever they come visit...


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

About the only reason I can think of someone wouldn't be happy with it is if they are only focused on new releases. There is ton of content on there, and it's well worth the monthly price. Especially as far as TV shows.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

I love netflx!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

You won't cancel after the free month.




csonni said:


> although there's some objectionable stuff on there as well.


Ok, I'll bite. Let's open that can. What is _objectionable_?


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Netflix is amazing, especially since its only 7.99 a month. A lot of people spend more than that on coffee every month. How many rentals can you get off Apple TV for that much? Probably 2.

As tdu already stated. As long as your not looking for new releases, you should be good. Newer in terms of movies/shows doesn't always mean better as well.

Netflix also has a rating system, which i find to be somewhat accurate on how good or bad the movie/show is. Its a star rating. 5 stars is the best, 1 star being the worst. Ratings are decided by netflix users, not netflix employees.

I like the fact that you can use netflix on multiple devices, but only owning one account. I have netflix setup on my ps3 (majority of my usage), atv 2, ipad. I can also use netflix on my imac and my iphone, but i don't for my own personal reasons. So if you own multiple tv's, and have multiple compatible netflix devices, you can watch netflix on different tv's in your household using the same netflix account.



tdu said:


> About the only reason I can think of someone wouldn't be happy with it is if they are only focused on new releases.


Bingo, i totally agree.


----------



## cyberphox (Jul 11, 2007)

I'd be too worried about the caps from my "Robbers" Internet service


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

cyberphox said:


> I'd be too worried about the caps from my "Robbers" Internet service


True, but in that case. Get a provider like Teksavvy. That's what I use. 300gb cap, or unlimited if you want to pay a little extra.

But also, having a limited bandwidth cap is not a downfall of Netflix though. So even if the OP were to go with Apple TV, or online based vod/mod (video on demand/movies on demand) company. You'd still have that limiting you.


----------



## cyberphox (Jul 11, 2007)

trust me as soon as my building ditches Rogers as their exclusive provider I am done with them


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

cyberphox said:


> trust me as soon as my building ditches Rogers as their exclusive provider I am done with them


Ah... I see. I hate that about new condo's, that's bs imo.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Speaking of download caps, what do you Netflix users have with your ISP's and what device(s) do you use to receive content?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

fellfromtree said:


> What is _objectionable_?


I suppose that depends on your the standards you've set for yourself and your family. We've got 2 teens and, as parents, we feel it's our responsibility to guide them in the whole area of choices they make for themselves. Knowing our fallen human nature, entertainment has its way of drawing one into to it's world. What's the "objectionable"? The thumbnail to the movie offered for viewing usually is a good tell-tale sign. And there are plenty of thumbnails that we try to flick past.


----------



## dstanic (Feb 18, 2012)

mrjimmy said:


> Speaking of download caps, what do you Netflix users have with your ISP's and what device(s) do you use to receive content?


Rogers high speed express 60Gb/month. Have reached the 75% warning a couple times near the end of the month but have not gone over. We maybe watch movies a couple of times a week, time permitting.

We use a Nintendo Wii to watch Netflix, I don't like watching tv/movies on computer. I would like to get an Apple TV but am looking into if it will work on my non-HDMI HD TV...


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

mrjimmy said:


> Speaking of download caps, what do you Netflix users have with your ISP's and what device(s) do you use to receive content?


We have Rogers Extreme. We watch maybe 2 TV shows a night (usually 45 minutes each), and have not exceeded the cap. I have had Netflix for about a year now.

We use an ATV2 to get Netflix.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

PosterBoy said:


> Oh, and this page is worth following if you do subscribe: What's New on Netflix Canada


Thanks a million for the link! I've always found the "New Releases" and "Recently Added" sections next to useless on their service. To Wit : Ip Man 2 is still in New releases; I watched it last summer.

To the OP: Definitely worth the price of admission. I've been a member for over a year, and my queue is already hopelessly full.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> It's great even just for whole seasons of many great TV series, present and past. Just watched Season 1 of Walking Dead and Dexter, for example. Many old faces in there as well, like Rescue Me, Arrested Development, Dead Like Me and The Riches.


Also Breaking Bad for 3 seasons (?) and Mad Men 4 (?). I don't have these specialty channels and with Blockbuster gone, Netflix is a big plus. Quality is great (although on the contrasty side). My wife threatens to cancel every now and then but doesn't for it gets better and better. More subtitles are being added too, a big plus for me.
I use my PS3 but also my ipod touch 4th or iPad 2 to watch Netflix.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

All the seasons of The X Files are on Netflix so....


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

PosterBoy said:


> Oh, and this page is worth following if you do subscribe: What's New on Netflix Canada


I have the US Netflix running and have for about 4 months now. What's interesting is that there is content showing up on the Canadian Netflix now that I don't see on the US. The US still destroys the Canadian Netflix as far as TV content, but there are a few cool things I have seen added to the Canadian Netflix that I haven't seen show up on the US yet.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

We like the good selection of foreign films... have been on a French movie kick of late.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you need to have an American address to use/watch the US Netflix? Or do you use your existing Canadain Netflix account to access the US site?


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

You just need to use a US based proxy to get to the US site with your Canadian ID.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

jhuynh said:


> You just need to use a US based proxy to get to the US site with your Canadian ID.


Thank you.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

jhuynh said:


> You just need to use a US based proxy to get to the US site with your Canadian ID.


This is not a sure fire solution. I have tired this many times and it simply does not work.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

SINC said:


> This is not a sure fire solution. I have tired this many times and it simply does not work.


I think you must be referring to the free solutions to which I agree.
The paid versions have been great other than having to pay of course.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

johnnydee said:


> I think you must be referring to the free solutions to which I agree.
> The paid versions have been great other than having to pay of course.


Ya the service I use is about $5 a month and works flawlessly. And not just for Netflix, for other US sites/services.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

dstanic said:


> I would like to get an Apple TV but am looking into if it will work on my non-HDMI HD TV...


It won't - HDMI is the only video connection.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Gerbill said:


> It won't - HDMI is the only video connection.


Not true. You can get a HDMI to 5 RCA component converter box (or cable) for use with component only (no HDMI) HDTVs. I use one on the basement TV.

HDMI to 5 RCA Component AV Converter: Amazon.ca: Electronics


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

tdu said:


> Ya the service I use is about $5 a month and works flawlessly. And not just for Netflix, for other US sites/services.


Do you have a link to the service you use?


----------

